# Nice Buck



## Rick Carter (Mar 10, 2016)

Taken by Ron Sinfelt.  157 class, 6-1/2 + years old.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 10, 2016)

That is a very fine buck.  Congratulations to Ron.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 15, 2016)

and a great mount too. That thing looks alive!!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 15, 2016)

What they said^^^


----------



## julian faedo (Mar 15, 2016)

Super nice buck


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Wow. Great buck! Mount looks awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------

